# Help on upgrades on a 2008 Jeep Liberty



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got a 2008 Jeep Liberty two months ago and would like to upgrade it. Im looking at superchargers (B&B) and chips (jet chips). Its stock now and would like to know what you guys think. Can I put both a supercharger and a chip in? Also does stage one have to be bought before stage two? Looks as if yes on that one only because I think stage two clips into stage one. Thanks in advance guys. Mike. Here are some links.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=jet+chips+for+08'+jeep+liberty&um=1&ie=UTF-8

http://www.globalautoshop.com/accessories/automotive/jeep_index.htm (half way down)


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JeepPlow18;553203 said:


> I got a 2008 Jeep Liberty two months ago and would like to upgrade it. Im looking at superchargers (B&B) and chips (jet chips). Its stock now and would like to know what you guys think. Can I put both a supercharger and a chip in? Also does stage one have to be bought before stage two? Looks as if yes on that one only because I think stage two clips into stage one. Thanks in advance guys. Mike. Here are some links.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=jet+chips+for+08'+jeep+liberty&um=1&ie=UTF-8
> 
> http://www.globalautoshop.com/accessories/automotive/jeep_index.htm (half way down)


I'd guess it depends on the chip... You can certainly add a super - however I'm pretty sure that either of those steps will void your lifetime powertrain warrenty. Might want to run in by your dealer.


----------

